# Mr. Shockley's Starship



## Byudzai

Had the pleasure of shooting the Shockley Collapsible Starship for a few days here. I must admit, I like it. Rugged, end-of-worldly, raw, and with all the power and accuracy starships have to offer.

The collapsible feature is kind of like having a power output slider. Crank it all the way out, use your usual anchor point, it's a mega-blaster. Crank it back in, it's still a whopper but tamer and with a lighter pull. This really stands out as my favorite design feature.

The forearm cuff is a little raw, but it's not a real load-bearing surface and didn't cause me any discomfort. My biggest quip was with the band attachment (surprise!), for a couple reasons. One, each shot lobs the elastics over to the other side of the hook, so you have to tug it back toward you. Not a big deal, but easily remedied with a different attachment. Two, with a hardware solution like this I am confident a quick-attach system could be devised, maybe with a strap hinge or something, or a fixed strap attachment.

I'm new to starships, so I was really impressed with the accuracy of the thing. That extra length and stability seriously add up.

Here are some photos I took showing some of the details.
































































It heads of to wll next for a look-see. Thanks to Nathan for shipping it my way. Cheers!


----------



## treefork

Good review. Awesome detailed pictures.


----------



## bigron

good solid review


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows

Thank you, Excellent. Great suggestions. Glad you think it's stable and accurate. I'm a decent to mediocre shooter and could hit targets way farther than Nathan's 10 meter cans. As for the forearm cuff, I think I can round it up a bit to make it less raw. With the eyebolt attachment method, I've been alternating between the traditional loose loop that you describe and a fixed one I came up with, where you make a regular tight attachment and then you tightly wrap another strip of rubber around the eyebolt so that it won't move after each shot. It works pretty well and fixes it in place. Here's some examples.















In this vid, I shoot 3 eyebolted ss with this "fixed" attachment method, including the retractable starship (1min30sec in)






I wanted to ask you, did you notice any flex in the forks during draw? Cause I didn't notice any.


----------



## Byudzai

Can't say that I noticed any fork flex -- but I wasn't specifically looking for it.


----------



## The Gopher

Is it the angle of the picture or does the arm brace look like too large of a drop?


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows

I actually experimented quite a bit with the length of the arm brace. I found this length to be the best for this model.

Notice, for example, that here I had added 2 small aluminum squares to make the arm brace taller. But I ended up taking them away and settled for this height.


----------



## bigron

Shockley how was your meditation retreat?


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows

bigron said:


> Shockley how was your meditation retreat?


Tough but productive, and free!. Many hours of meditation everyday. Good vegetarian food. 3 days of breath focused meditation, 7 days of body sensation scanning. No talking or eye contact, no internet, tv, reading etc. I would escape for walks into the nearby forest during the breaks, which actually gave me more energy during the meditation sessions. I decided to take it after watching a documentary called Dhamma Brothers.


----------



## bigron

i have heard or the retreats but i'm not that informed on meditation on that level was curious how intense it really was :wave:


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

Byudzia (gonna need the phonetic spelling),

Good unbiased review with great pictures. Do you feel this is worth the sticker price? Not trying to stir the pot just asking.

Also, where did you score that awesome space aged peg board!?! Looks medical grade to me. I assume you have repurposed it?


----------



## ghost0311/8541

Dang i mean DANG.


----------



## JonM

It's unfortunate that you appear to be so full of yourself & your abilities, that you can't take constructive criticism without going on the defensive once again. Nathan was not being less than objective when indicating with an hour of time & a tutorial that anyone could make it. Given the stainless brackets,nyloc nuts & bolts,hose clamps,electrical tape from my local hardware store along with the crutch from the 2nd hand store for parts, the band saw or hand saw used to make the cuts, grinder or file to smooth the edges,drill or drill press to add the necessary bracket mounting points, it would take an hour at most to put it together. You may want to consider used polio sticks for a source to start from since they have a much more comfortable brace instead of using a large bracket bent at right angles. Also, look at the left over parts you have after modification. I'm sure you can come up with something better for a handle than what you've done to date. It's actually quite entertaining. Given the quality of your invention & the 24/50 available I for one would opt for the more refined starship.


----------



## The Gopher

It's not worth the price, and I agree with the assessment that it shouldn't take more than an hour to make. Slingshots can fulfill either form, function or both. While this starship might hit the function part, my honest opinion is that it fails miserably on the form part. Form is where the money is. If i make two identical Slingshots, one out of multiplex and one out of exotic woods,which can I sell for more? When you get into higher priced Slingshots you are buying the beauty plain and simple. Every single person on this forum can make a slingshot that will shoot a pebble, so what makes vendors like Nathan so successful? I hope you don't take any of my words as a negative thing, use them constructively, look at your product, if you bought a 100 dollar slingshot would you want to see a hose clamp on it? I've got sanding to do, later.


----------



## RT-

Having purchased, handled, and shot Nathan's aluminum haresplitter during his recent sale, I believe it is worth full retail. The Haresplitter's refined design and construction will provide me with enjoyment of shooting for as long as I am physically able to handle and shoot it. I could very well be wrong (perhaps if I were to suddenly fall over dead), but I can't see how this starship, as designed and constructed, would last me a lifetime of use. Comparing the value of these two slingshots is ridiculous.


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows

.


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows

.


----------



## RT-

ShockleysWW4Slingbows said:


> "...this highly unusual model with advanced features should be worth less than a simple handheld aluminum slingshot like his haresplitter."


The haresplitter design was not purchased at the local hardware store...


----------



## RT-

ShockleysWW4Slingbows said:


> RT- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShockleysWW4Slingbows said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...this highly unusual model with advanced features should be worth less than a simple handheld aluminum slingshot like his haresplitter."
> 
> 
> 
> The haresplitter design was not purchased at the local hardware store...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The haresplitter came from a factory mold dude, just like every bolt in the hardware store.
Click to expand...

Is this another lesson in economics?


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows

RT- said:


> ShockleysWW4Slingbows said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RT- said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShockleysWW4Slingbows said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...this highly unusual model with advanced features should be worth less than a simple handheld aluminum slingshot like his haresplitter."
> 
> 
> 
> The haresplitter design was not purchased at the local hardware store...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The haresplitter came from a factory mold dude, just like every bolt in the hardware store.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this another lesson in economics?
Click to expand...

Maybe as valuable as the one you were trying to give me


----------



## TheNewSlingshotGuy

I guess Mr. Shockley is better than everyone! See, even great advice and constructive criticism from a leader in this field goes unacknowledged!

Answer me this mr Shockley: 
Who has gotten more people into this sport? Who would you say contributed more to the slingshot world? Who makes it easy to start with his amazing customer service, great price, great product, and general sensitivity to his customers? Who respects his customers opinions and input? 
YOU, or Nathan Masters?

Mr Masters gets a great deal, if not most of his final or improved product ideas just by listening to the public to fit it's needs and wants. That's not to say that some of his designs aren't perfect to start with, but everyone gets inspiration from somewhere. Chew on that.


----------



## BeMahoney

Hey Johnathan,

I´m a bit jealous of that retreat you were granted to go to! - The impact and results of those are shaking!

- The hardest part is to "reunite" with the "normal world!" - shopping is horrible..

You wrote it was a Vipassana retreat? - Did you practice Samatha/ Dyana meditation for longer? As far as I can tell

Vipassana is quite seriously powerful?!... Doors once opend won´t close again..

Just like the whole Dharma.. carrying those truths into everyday life is final - no need to ever revise a truth..

But I have two questions:

As you tought us, the best thing about "W" slingshots is the flexing fork granting more power-

wouldn´t that be IT for a starship? - Now it seems Nathan found the fork flexing, this is

questioned - does the fork flex, or not?

The other thing is, after having a humble look at the T-plate´s pictures, I am not sure if

my impression is wrong that these are electrogalvanized or really CrNi-Steel?

the sawmarks on the fork plate look like "normal" DIY-market galvanized steel to me..?

So: are these parts magnetic?

That´s what I´d like to know.

kind regards,

Be


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows

Just steel. No magnetic parts. I didn't see any flexing and neither did Byudzai or the dozens of people --including eager detractors-- who have looked at pictures and videos I've posted. Certainly not anything that makes one feel that it would break. The double bolted fork, nylon lock hexnuts and aluminum are very robust, certainly stronger than the wood most slingshots are made out of. As for "W"s, they get their power mostly from their greater width, their low fork, and the "cushion effect" of the slightly bending cantilever handle relative to the arms, which allows for a stronger grip. True, one of the "W" models I sell has a 4 inch forward extension and its long arms bend a bit like a bow, so that some kinetic energy is also derived from the steel itself. That option loses feasability with the starship's shorter arms and longer draw length.

As for the meditation, I perceive it in the same way I would perceive a distressed lizard learning to relax with some induced breathing and behavior changes in its cage. I see no greater significance. Extrapolations like reincarnation, "universal eternal law of Dharma" and so on, I perceive as attempts at cosmic heroism. Just more denial of our insignificance and finitude.


----------



## ChapmanHands

Man, every time this guy is involved in a post, so many people jump right down his throat and try to get things going again. Like a bad episode of jerry Springer. Alot of people sell natural slingshots, which besides time are free to make, so why the ball busting for this guy trying to recycle material? I have seen many imrovements in his designs. And he is taking peoples advice. If you dont like his product dont buy it. Easy peasy


----------



## BeMahoney

ShockleysWW4Slingbows said:


> Just steel. No magnetic parts....
> 
> As for the meditation, I perceive it in the same way I would perceive a distressed lizard learning to relax with some induced breathing and behavior changes in its cage. I see no greater significance. Extrapolations like reincarnation, "universal eternal law of Dharma" and so on, I perceive as attempts at cosmic heroism. Just more denial of our insignificance and finitude.


What i intended to ask: Is that "just steel" (ferro)magnetic? (I did not mean "magnetized") - does a magnet stick to it?

As for meditation: I know nothing about lizards. And "Dharma" has many meanings; one is that the word

describes the teachings of Siddharta Gautama as a whole - the most important being the encouragement

to verify everything (on your own, for yourself..?). -And it is one of the three jewels.

And maybe you´re right! - Westerners tend to pick "cherries", "think" they "master" buddhism on their path

to "cosmic heroism" - all on the surface of that philosophy, "consuming" insight from youtube..

That´s funny!


----------



## BeMahoney

ChapmanHands said:


> Man, every time this guy is involved in a post, so many people jump right down his throat and try to get things going again.
> 
> Like a bad episode of jerry Springer. Alot of people sell natural slingshots, which besides time are free to make, so why the
> 
> ball busting for this guy trying to recycle material? I have seen many imrovements in his designs.
> 
> And he is taking peoples advice. If you dont like his product dont buy it. Easy peasy


I agree on that! - Easy Peasy


----------



## The Gopher

you've gotta relax man! I am not trying to be hard on you, if you can't take constructive criticism without turning it around on people and calling them out for something or disregarding their reviews, then you are sunk as a professional. THE CUSTOMER IS ALWAYS RIGHT, and I, as a potential customer, would not pay 100 dollars for that slingshot, solely based on the aesthetics, take it or leave it, that's just my opinion.

On the whole "anyone" rant, you are being a little ridiculous, of course there is some overhead and if you follow your logic of acquiring materials, tools and experience then by extension the 10th one of these you make will probably take 20-30 minutes.

By the way, I am NOT a vendor on the site, nor have I EVER posted as such. I would be willing to bet that 99% of members did not know that i sell slingshots from my own personal website. You had to view my profile to see that web address. Thanks for the free plug though.


----------



## Byudzai

you'llshootyereyeout said:


> Byudzia (gonna need the phonetic spelling),
> 
> Good unbiased review with great pictures. Do you feel this is worth the sticker price? Not trying to stir the pot just asking.
> 
> Also, where did you score that awesome space aged peg board!?! Looks medical grade to me. I assume you have repurposed it?


The pegboard is made by a company called Wall Control and I think I bought it from woot.com a while ago. I dig it! Their hooks are definitely more stable than the standard ones for pegboard.

I don't know that I would pay $99 for this starship, but it would certainly take me $99 worth of effort to build one myself, once all the shopping and tinkering was done, and that's without paying for the time and effort Mr. Shockley spent designing it.

The actual Chinese pronunciation of "watch boy" is beyond me, but sounds roughly like "byood-ZIGH."


----------



## BeMahoney

Hey Byudzai,

can you please tell whether the T-plates are (ferro)magnetic?
(I hope I found the right word; I don't mean to ask if they are
magnets themselves..p
I'd apprechiate to get that information, and JS did not
answer my question(s), most likely due to my poor
English.. He said it's "normal steel"; whereas at first I
read everything is stainless (meaning CrNi-steel?)

Can you help with an answer?

kind regards,

Be


----------



## Byudzai

Hi Be,

I'm afraid I have already shipped it off to wll, but I'm sure he will be happy to explore that question in a few days when it arrives.


----------



## BeMahoney

Doc said:


> BeMahoney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Byudzai,
> 
> can you please tell whether the T-plates are (ferro)magnetic?
> (I hope I found the right word; I don't mean to ask if they are
> magnets themselves..p
> I'd apprechiate to get that information, and JS did not
> answer my question(s), most likely due to my poor
> English.. He said it's "normal steel"; whereas at first I
> read everything is stainless (meaning CrNi-steel?)
> 
> Can you help with an answer?
> 
> kind regards,
> 
> Be
> 
> 
> 
> Not all stainless steels are the same. How they're worked will change their properties too.
> 
> IIRC Cold working some austenitic stainless steel grades from annealed (non magnetic) stock will harden them as well as making them (slightly) magnetic. 304 stainless was one of them and I think 316 was too, although one was slightly more resistant that the other.
> 
> A lot of common stainless fixings/brackets are 304 grade stainless and the marine grade stuff marketed for outdoor use is 316.
> 
> Would have thought a t bracket would be cold worked, punched out of a sheet/roll and bent, which would make it magnetic.
> 
> A magnetic wont tell you if its stainless, not for common grades used in fixings and brackets anyway.
> 
> ATB
Click to expand...

I know that what you´re saying is right! - every alloy has its own properties.

But when I go to the scrapyard to get rid of scrap metal, the guy always uses a

magnet to see if it´s this or THAT stainless steel..

Anyway - the material will withstand the stress of rubber bands.


----------



## M.J

ShockleysWW4Slingbows said:


> .





ShockleysWW4Slingbows said:


> .


If you're going to say something, then say it and leave it said.
These kinds of edits are about my least favorite thing on the forum.


----------



## hanomag

I am sorry to say that because I may be wrong but sometimes I think that every now and then there are People who just look for a stage where they can get some Attention.

Are those primitive slingshots worth talking that much about them? Probably we should think about the Basics. But thats just my thoughts although I have to admit that it is quite entertaining if you dont take it for serious

.


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows

M.J said:


> ShockleysWW4Slingbows said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ShockleysWW4Slingbows said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're going to say something, then say it and leave it said.
> These kinds of edits are about my least favorite thing on the forum.
Click to expand...

I did, but in the prior post. I didn't notice at first, but everytime I tried quoting a new person it would create a new post and I wanted to keep the responses in 1 post.


----------



## Nobodo

ChapmanHands said:


> Man, every time this guy is involved in a post, so many people jump right down his throat and try to get things going again. Like a bad episode of jerry Springer. Alot of people sell natural slingshots, which besides time are free to make, so why the ball busting for this guy trying to recycle material? I have seen many imrovements in his designs. And he is taking peoples advice. If you dont like his product dont buy it. Easy peasy


I just read through this thread for the first time. I had been avoiding it due to the fact that I expected it to be right in the gutter after only a few postings from what I've seen in the past.

This thread went along on a very nice, cordial tone until the below was posted:



ShockleysWW4Slingbows said:


> Of course, I am sure you realize that it takes quite a bit of work to make it, and that Nathan (who is after all a vendor and someone who publicly challenged me to test my slingshot) was being less than objective when he said that anyone with a "tutorial" and "an hour of time" can make it. Given this obvious untruth, one should perhaps also be skeptical about some of his other claims (flexing forks, lack of accuracy etc), as well as his implicit assumption (in saying it wasn't worth the price) that this highly unusual model with advanced features should be worth less than a simple handheld aluminum slingshot like his haresplitter.


Now as soon as I read that I knew that everything after it would be in the gutter.

I really don't know if Shocklay posted the above purposely meaning to throw the thread into the gutter or what, but he seems to be an intelligent person so should really be able to read that again and see exactly why and when this thread turned.

I guess the recommendation I would have to all of us here is to use our meditative skills or whatever we use to bring ourselves back to center before making negative posts. Doing that would have prevented this thread from going negative and can hopefully prevent future threads from doing the same.

When I saw Byudzai's pictures, I was able to see a lot more detail than with any previous pictures. That made me want to ask a couple of design questions, but the negative turn of this thread really makes me no longer care.

I do have a suggestion. There are now at least two threads devoted to the pass-along review of this single slingshot. Seeing the inevitable negative nature these threads tend to turn toward, I hope that future people who review this slingshot add their comments and pictures to the existing threads instead of creating brand new threads. This slingshot has already received more attention in threads and posts than practically any other slingshot made, so please let's keep the 'wandering review' in one thread so it's easier for people to connect the information.

Thanks,
Mark.


----------



## JonM

It's unfortunate you misinterpreted my post. I was merely pointing out that Nathan's review & observation was correct in that anyone with basic knowledge of tools could with a tutorial & the given parts construct a slingshot identical to yours in an hour at most. The challenge you put forth may be better taken by someone with a video camera that wishes to take it on as I don't care to invest in a video camera to prove a point. My suggestion for looking at a polio stick in order to utilize the brace was mostly for the comfort of potential users as opposed to the Bracket bent at right angles. I in no way was jumping on your back & really find your response to my post to be exactly as your history has dictated in the past. You may want to take a step back & review the criticism & tips for improvement of your slingshot, or not. You are after all predictably entertaining & your response gave me quite the chuckle :wave:


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows

Nobodo said:


> ChapmanHands said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, every time this guy is involved in a post, so many people jump right down his throat and try to get things going again. Like a bad episode of jerry Springer. Alot of people sell natural slingshots, which besides time are free to make, so why the ball busting for this guy trying to recycle material? I have seen many imrovements in his designs. And he is taking peoples advice. If you dont like his product dont buy it. Easy peasy
> 
> 
> 
> I just read through this thread for the first time. I had been avoiding it due to the fact that I expected it to be right in the gutter after only a few postings from what I've seen in the past.
> 
> This thread went along on a very nice, cordial tone until the below was posted:
> 
> 
> 
> ShockleysWW4Slingbows said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I am sure you realize that it takes quite a bit of work to make it, and that Nathan (who is after all a vendor and someone who publicly challenged me to test my slingshot) was being less than objective when he said that anyone with a "tutorial" and "an hour of time" can make it. Given this obvious untruth, one should perhaps also be skeptical about some of his other claims (flexing forks, lack of accuracy etc), as well as his implicit assumption (in saying it wasn't worth the price) that this highly unusual model with advanced features should be worth less than a simple handheld aluminum slingshot like his haresplitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now as soon as I read that I knew that everything after it would be in the gutter.
> 
> I really don't know if Shocklay posted the above purposely meaning to throw the thread into the gutter or what, but he seems to be an intelligent person so should really be able to read that again and see exactly why and when this thread turned.
> 
> I guess the recommendation I would have to all of us here is to use our meditative skills or whatever we use to bring ourselves back to center before making negative posts. Doing that would have prevented this thread from going negative and can hopefully prevent future threads from doing the same.
> 
> When I saw Byudzai's pictures, I was able to see a lot more detail than with any previous pictures. That made me want to ask a couple of design questions, but the negative turn of this thread really makes me no longer care.
> 
> I do have a suggestion. There are now at least two threads devoted to the pass-along review of this single slingshot. Seeing the inevitable negative nature these threads tend to turn toward, I hope that future people who review this slingshot add their comments and pictures to the existing threads instead of creating brand new threads. This slingshot has already received more attention in threads and posts than practically any other slingshot made, so please let's keep the 'wandering review' in one thread so it's easier for people to connect the information.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark.
Click to expand...

You assert that my comments about Nathan's review were "negative".

In order to see if this is true, a logical person will quickly understand that there's TWO possibilities:

*EITHER *

*Nathan's comment that "one doesn't need more than* *ten bucks, an hour of time, and basic shop skills"*

*to make this slingshot is true.*

*OR*

*My comments about Nathan being "less than objective" were not negative, but accurate.*

It's really quite simple.

Notice also that Nathan didn't say

"*all the right parts,* an hour of time, and basic shop skills".

He said:

"*ten bucks, *an hour of time, and basic shop skills"

"ten bucks" implies TEN BUCKS. Nothing else.

With those 10 bucks you have to go to the stores necessary to buy the parts AND build it afterwards.

ALL within an hour.

But even AFTER the person already has the parts, EVEN THEN, I'm ready to challenge anyone with "basic shop skills" to build it in an 1 hour in front of a video camera - in the manner described in my challenge.

As for the proposal that new people reviewing this starship do it all in the same thread because you think it "has already received more attention in threads and posts than practically any other slingshot made," that's up to the reviewers. I'm sure we wouldn't think it proper to do that to any other slingshot were it to receive the same level of attention.

Each new review, in my opinion, deserves a new thread. This makes it easier, after a simple search, to see how many people have reviewed it, and then to compare reviews.


----------



## ghost0311/8541

hey Spock well why don't you just have only good reviews posted thats logical.

Spock theres people on here with a lot of knowledge they are trying to help you out if you dont listin to the Nathan Masters Bill Hays Treefork Mj Charles canopener ray shot then learn the hard way.

He said a hour but i bet it can be done at Hospice store in 30 min.


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows

ghost0311/8541 said:


> hey Spock well why don't you just have only good reviews posted thats logical.
> 
> Spock theres people on here with a lot of knowledge they are trying to help you out if you dont listin to the Nathan Masters Bill Hays Treefork Mj Charles canopener ray shot then learn the hard way.
> 
> He said a hour but i bet it can be done at Hospice store in 30 min.


Hey, I'm ready to bet too.

30 min. You said it.

Build it and film it. Let's see it Marine. You're a good talker.

Walk the walk.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

Sigh... I'm getting tired of this never-ending nonsense, so I'm closing the thread. Everything that matters has been said.

Byudzai gave a favorable and honest review. I commend him for that. Most of you have shown good manners in the face of unwarranted provocation.

Shockley, you are now on Mod Queue status. That means that whatever you post will have to be approved by a moderator before appearing on the Forum. Enough is enough.


----------

